# Skyline in Saudi Arabia (so powerful)



## Guest (Jan 18, 2003)

My nighabour have got a 33GTR skyline, its fully modified (stroked, one big single turbo, suspension, controlers, fully modified from nismo and much much more..) the car is soooo fast the guy estimated his car to be around 750hp on the engine.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i think ive read that some quys can hit around 1000hp if they want


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

Nismo doesn't use or reccomend single turbne conversions. In fact the most powerful tuning package for the GTR is an R-tune engine with 450bhp.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2003)

you are right, the car can go even more than 1000hp, but im not sure about that single turbo reccomendation!!! i have to ask the owner of the car


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2003)

Ask away, but that car is definetly not tuned by Nismo!


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

DCD said:


> *Ask away, but that car is definetly not tuned by Nismo!  *


He propably has Nismo parts, that's the impression I got from the message.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2003)

I guess you are right SAMI, most of the parts on this car is by Nismo, I will try very soon to get you some pictures for the car.


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Yes I believe he is right on that, he would have to be running a pretty big turbo to be turning those numbers out, and a fuel pump from an F18 fighter jet to account for it, hehe. Actually I have seen that. On the Gumball run last year, there was a guy with I believe was an R33, and he had an F18 jet fuel pump on his car. He said it would draw so much power, you cannot run the AC, stereo or any electical components because of it. I don't know what kind of power it was pumping but I bet a lot.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Whaa?? An F18 fuel pump? Those things are so God Damn heavy and so freakin huge, I doubt it would be able to work or fit into a Skyline. Plus the pump would suck the tank dry in a matter of seconds knowing that F18's have huge hundred or more gallon tanks and they also have to pump fuel into the engine through high G-Factors and etc. 
Too hard to believe.. need to see pics and stats


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Yeah, it's on the Mischief 3000 video. You can order it from www.tekademics.com It's a video of the 3000 mile race with 5 stops between New York City, and Los Angelas. It's pretty cool with all exotic cars racing across the U.S.


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Sami said:


> *He propably has Nismo parts, that's the impression I got from the message. *


Probably some oil cap


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

that website www.tekademics.com is just a picture and caption saying "riding between cars is prohibited"

its also the same as http://www.namjam.com/


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2003)

Are you guys sure about that Jet F18 Fuel pump!!!!! you are taling about an airplane fuel pump... :O


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2003)

No he is right i have the video too, In the video he claims to have a fuel pump out of an F-18 fighter jet but that is not his only fuel pump, he says he uses it on high power applications and can turn it on and off threw a switch on his dash. He also has a normal fuel pump for daily driving applications and such.


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

WannabeSilvia said:


> *No he is right i have the video too, In the video he claims to have a fuel pump out of an F-18 fighter jet but that is not his only fuel pump, he says he uses it on high power applications and can turn it on and off threw a switch on his dash. He also has a normal fuel pump for daily driving applications and such. *


Yeah, that movie is so badass.

PrOxLaMuS© : 
Yeah I did just see that, their site must be getting redone right now


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

http://www.racingflix.com/getvideo.asp?v=341 

Go to this link and download the clip of the Skyline in Saudi Arabia. Very good race with the Porche 911 twin turbo stock.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

i belive the guy from the gumball rally you saw, "if the one you saw on the video "


----------



## TcobrA (Mar 4, 2003)

ccroaddog said:


> *i think ive read that some quys can hit around 1000hp if they want *


Yes, followed by shattered internals, head gaskets that go POP, and all that nasty smoke!


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Where can I see this Video of the Skyline with an F18 Jet Engine.. and Fuel Pump.... 
sounds just too unbelievable...


----------



## Mndgy (Sep 8, 2002)

TcobrA said:


> *Yes, followed by shattered internals, head gaskets that go POP, and all that nasty smoke! *



Do you know what you're even talking about......


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

i know tcobra you need to take that ish somewhere else NOW.

and he got a mustang and he's talkin smack about a skyline??

ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

did you know that the skyline RB26DETT is the only engine ever made that has not been blown and they have pushed over 1500HP through it so far? and guess what? they do more than go in a straight line too.


----------



## TcobrA (Mar 4, 2003)

blueboost said:


> *i know tcobra you need to take that ish somewhere else NOW.
> 
> and he got a mustang and he's talkin smack about a skyline??
> 
> ...


Actually, I have several mustangs (1 at 625 Hp/ 672 lb-ft, 2 at >500 Hp, 1 at ~350, and one I'm playing with now -- first time playing with nitrous -- i hope i don't explode), a 1964 Dodge Polara 426 Max Wedge, and as of last night very nice Lightning (traided some cash and a '94 SHO for it)....
As far as smashing internals goes, I have seen MANY! With much stronger internals than a Skyline -- when I see a US spec JAPANESE car (any Japanese car) in a NHRA -sanctioned drag racing event, then I will start to beleive. As yet, despite the fiction of F&F, I have yet to see a sub-15 second japanese car, let alone a sub-10 second one. If they exist, I haven't seen one, and YOU probably can't afford one.
BTW, that MAX WEDGE was doing sub-11s OUT OF THE BOX in 1964, son. And, it's a BIG, HEAVY car.
You see, son, I do know what I am talking about. Half my right foot is gone from a drag strip transmission disintegration.
As far as fast mustangs go, see our friend Nitrous Pete. Or, you can continue with your wet fartcan dreams and continue to throw money away on Hondas. Torque is KING!
As for straight lines, I put a few bucks into the '03 Cobra and it eats my brother's M3 for LUNCH in the twisties. Keep an eye out for it at news stands near you.... bye now kids...


hmmmm, i'd post some pics, but it seems this forum is as weak as a sport-tuned import! too bad -- oops, they might ban me! oh the fear!


----------



## Mndgy (Sep 8, 2002)




----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

"As far as smashing internals goes, I have seen MANY! With much stronger internals than a Skyline -- when I see a US spec JAPANESE car (any Japanese car) in a NHRA -sanctioned drag racing event, then I will start to beleive. As yet, despite the fiction of F&F, I have yet to see a sub-15 second japanese car, let alone a sub-10 second one. If they exist, I haven't seen one, and YOU probably can't afford one."


Duh, cause you live in the middle of nowhere. Out west there are plenty of 11-12 second street imports that kill domestics on a daily basis. Oh, by the way I do own a Skyline. I am so glad I sold my slow ass mustang a very long time ago.


"BTW, that MAX WEDGE was doing sub-11s OUT OF THE BOX in 1964, son. And, it's a BIG, HEAVY car.
You see, son, I do know what I am talking about. Half my right foot is gone from a drag strip transmission disintegration.
As far as fast mustangs go, see our friend Nitrous Pete. Or, you can continue with your wet fartcan dreams and continue to throw money away on Hondas. "

Excuse me, but isn't this NISSANFORUMS? You really know what you are talking about on a Nissan site. 

"Torque is KING! As for straight lines, I put a few bucks into the '03 Cobra and it eats my brother's M3 for LUNCH in the twisties. Keep an eye out for it at news stands near you.... bye now kids...

hmmmm, i'd post some pics, but it seems this forum is as weak as a sport-tuned import! too bad -- oops, they might ban me! oh the fear! "


No I won't ban you but I will lock this thread  :


----------

